# New to me Logan 1920H



## shovel80 (Jun 9, 2013)

Hello, Here is a photo of a Logan I brought home yesterday. Already made a few chips....)

Terry


----------



## RandyM (Jun 10, 2013)

Feels good to cut some metal into the shapes you want doesn't it? That looks like a very nice machine, it should serve you well. And welcome to our hobby shop.


----------



## stevecmo (Jun 10, 2013)

Terry,

Nice looking Logan.  It looks like it's in really nice shape.  You'll enjoy that machine.  

Welcome aboard.

Steve


----------



## Kevinb71 (Jun 10, 2013)

Congrats on joining the maching addiction! Looks like a nice machine to have fun with.


----------

